# Adult gets Blue Buffalo Wilderness, options for puppy?



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

So I don't have a puppy YET, but I just wanted to get some opinions on food for when we eventually get our dog. We have an adult husky (about 10 years, according to estimates) and he gets Blue Buffalo Wilderness, about a cup and a half or cup and 3/4 a day (huskies don't need a lot to run on, I'm already anticipating this will be higher with a GSD). I'm hoping to eventually have our new dog on the same food, just for the ease of it. It's the puppy part that I'm concerned about!

I know BB started making a Wilderness line puppy food, but I'm not sure how it rates as far as a larger breed dog is concerned. I know calcium is a concern, and according to that sticky post:



> The ideal calcium content, on a dry weight basis is 0.7%-1.2%-. AAFCO recommendation is 1%-2.5% which is generally acceptable though not ideal; however, _for giant__breeds_, such as the Great Dane, _t__he lower end of this range is especially recommende__d_. It is believed that calcium in excess of 3% on a dry weight basis can predispose to significant skeletal abnormalities




The puppy wilderness food says its calcium is 1.3% min, is that ok, or would something else be more appropriate? I also saw that this is the same calcium level as the adult food, so if this ISN'T a good number, is there a food that you all would recommend that would transition well to the BB Wilderness?

I'm also curious what time frame you generally recommend for switching from the puppy food to the adult food.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

BB only shows the minimum. If you can find out their maximum levels please let the world know. It's a big secret no one has been able to get the answer to. Look up my thread Blue Buffalo what are they hiding for my experience with the a few years ago. I dropped them like a hot potato.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Ooooh, I hadn't thought of that! Thanks so much!


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Solid Gold Wolf Cub has been great for my9 month old, good steady growth, nice solid poops (and not more then two a day). They have severed all ties with Diamond and food will be made in thier own facility from now on. Highly reccomend. I also feed some raw chop meat with the kibble several times a week.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Several on the forum have been very happy, myself included, with the Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold. It is not grain free, however but grain free kibbles have potatoes so it depends on your philosphy on grains. The Innova Large Breed Puppy also seems to be a favorite......both companies solid with a good history.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I actually used 3 when Tony was a puppy and he did great on all 3. California Natural Puppy, Innova and yes my favorite Orijen Large breed Puppy. I used to mix in a little Innova L.B.P canned. Tony has always been a fast eater and the canned used to slow him down a little, because he would lick the canned first before inhaling some kibble. Then lick, then inhale. LOL, there were some days when he scared me because he ate so much. He would finish, then look at me like he was starving, so I would give him some more kibble. My vet said just like kids they go throw growth spurts. Then he had days where he just ate 3/4's and on those days I would pick it up and get rid of it.


----------



## justinaskin (Jun 9, 2012)

If you can do an all raw meat diet, that is best!!!

Dont feed them raw pork cause of the worms!!! And if you want to feed them chicken and turkey bones you can, but they MUST be raw. If they are cooked they will splinter, as I am sure you know!

I have a 10 week old GSD and right now she is on a half and half diet. Puppy food at night and raw meet, vegtables, and fruit (dont give them grapes)!!! In the morning after a good run!!! 

Hope this helps a little! Good luck!!! 

I am sure you love your Husky, but once tou get a pure bread GSD, that dog will blow your mind!!!


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

Murphy, my 5 month old, has been on the Blue Buffalo large breed puppy food since about 9 weeks and he's doing great. 

I'm curious as to when to switch and actually just made a thread about it before I saw this one.


----------



## stoli2003 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Zore is 6 months old*

I have been feeding Zore Blue Buffalo LBP and he's doing great. 5 cups a day in two feedings and cleans the bowl within minutes wanting more. He is very active, burns it off.


----------

